# Loader operators in Connecticut. $$$$



## LR3 (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm looking for experienced loader operators in:

Meriden
Southington
East Hartford
Windsor


----------



## novasnowplower (Nov 6, 2009)

I have equipment looking for work


----------



## LR3 (Sep 23, 2011)

Sorry. We haven't gotten much snow and the position has been filled. Thank you.


----------

